# Babyhawk vs. Catbird Baby??



## nikkles (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok, so I was all set to buy a babyhawk, but saw someone mention a catbird baby and now I'm so confused.....

are they essentially the same? It almost looks like the babyhawk might be longer in the body? Does anyone know? the catbird almost looks like the body part is too short.....but I have never seen one IRL....

any opinions? thanks girls


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

I believe Catbird Baby bottom adjusts. That's a nice feature, imo.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Heh... all mei tai carriers are "essentially the same" but there are slight variations. Longer or shorter or wider or narrower bodies, wider or thinner or wrap-style or padded straps, different angle to the shoulder straps, head support or no, sleeping hood or no, heavier or lighter fabric, reversible or no, etc etc.

It all just comes down to personal preference. Some people can't wear babyhawks, they just don't fit right. Other people adore them to pieces.

If you want some detailed descriptions and user opinions of different mei tais, your best bet is to head to thebabywearer.com... once you register at the site you can check out TONS of reviews, you can also go to the forums and ask specific questions for the experienced mums there.

I'm not sure if Catbird Baby is the one with the adjustable bottom... I do love Catbird baby designs though.


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

I got this from the CatBird Baby site:
All carriers feature side loops and an adjustable strap that allows you to cinch the carrier for forward-facing carries and inward-facing newborns with legs out

Here's the link to the page:
http://catbirdbaby.com/shop/item_2/Bijoux.htm


----------



## Googy (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm trying to make the same decision right now. I think I'm leaning toward the CatBird Baby, though, since you do have the front facing out option, which you don't have with the BabyHawk.


----------



## nikkles (Feb 8, 2008)

thank you girls! very helpful....I have a shorter torso so I'm wondering if the babyhawk will be too long? I am curious why some people don't feel that it fits them well.....hmmm. another question to post I suppose! lol.


----------

